# Good DAY!



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Search call live person.
All night then part of next morning.

Succesful find by Volunteer SAR K9 - elderly victim with multiple medical problems.

Good experience gained on my part with using mapping software and GPS as an aid in planning.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Nancy! Technology is awesome!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Job well done!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Great job!! Success is amazing!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The best ending!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Congrats!! Great Job to all involved!!!


----------

